# Lista Confronti



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/carlos-bacca-vs-jackson-martinez-vt29642.html Winner: Jackson Martinez
http://www.milanworld.net/ivan-rakitic-vs-toni-kroos-vt29523.html Winner: Kroos
http://www.milanworld.net/james-rodriguez-vs-angel-di-maria-vt29514.html Winner: Angel Di Maria
http://www.milanworld.net/cesc-fabregas-vs-luka-modric-vt29450.html Winner: Modric
http://www.milanworld.net/marco-reus-vs-eden-hazard-vt29206.html Winner: Marco Reus
http://www.milanworld.net/icardi-vs-morata-chi-prendereste-nel-milan-vt29177.html Winner: Morata
http://www.milanworld.net/thibaut-courtois-vs-manuel-neuer-vt29839.html Winner: Neuer
http://www.milanworld.net/vieri-vs-sherear-vt29864.html Incompleto
http://www.milanworld.net/higuain-vs-diego-costa-vt30003.html Winner: Higuain
http://www.milanworld.net/cavani-vs-higuain-vt30000.html - Winner: Cavani
http://www.milanworld.net/sterling-vs-depay-vt30019.html - Winner: Depay
http://www.milanworld.net/kostas-manolas-vs-stefan-de-vrij-vt30050.html - Winner: Manolas
http://www.milanworld.net/maldini-vs-zanetti-vt30268.html - Winner: Maldini
http://www.milanworld.net/clarence-seedorf-vs-andres-iniesta-vt30375.html - Winner: Iniesta
http://www.milanworld.net/andres-iniesta-vs-xavi-vt30389.html - Winner: ///
http://www.milanworld.net/marco-verratti-vs-thiago-alcantara-vt30426.html - Winner: Marco Verratti
http://www.milanworld.net/ramos-vs-marcelo-vt30465.html - Winner: ///
http://www.milanworld.net/lahm-vs-maicon-vt30464.html - Winner: ///
http://www.milanworld.net/miralem-p...vs-christian-eriksen-vt30480.html#post772391- Winner: Miralem Pjanic
http://www.milanworld.net/beckham-vs-figo-vs-giggs-vs-overmars-vt30488.html - Winner: Luis Figo
http://www.milanworld.net/francesco-totti-vs-alessandro-del-piero-vt30806.html - Winner: Francesco Totti
Mehdi Benatia vs Diego Godin - Winner: ///
http://www.milanworld.net/edgar-davids-vs-nigel-de-jong-vt31036.html - Winner: ???
http://www.milanworld.net/granit-xhaka-vs-axel-witsel-vt31098.html#post789691 - Winner: ???
http://www.milanworld.net/joao-moutinho-vs-ever-banega-vt31221.html#post794165 - Winner: ???
http://www.milanworld.net/radja-nainggolan-vs-arturo-vidal-vt31708.html#post814002 - Winner: ???

http://www.milanworld.net/giocatore-tecnicamente-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt30063.html - Winner: Ronaldinho
http://www.milanworld.net/il-calciatore-con-piu-personalita-di-sempre-vt30090.html
http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-trequartista-circolazione-oggi-vt30253.html

PS. Da mettere in rilievo. La aggiornerò io man mano.


----------



## davoreb (20 Luglio 2015)

Guardando ieri sera un vecchio Milan Barcellona mi è venuto in mente un confronto che penso interessante: Albertini vs Bousquets vs Xabi Alonso.

Albertini forse sottovalutato soprattutto perché dopo i suoi 10 anni da titolare nel Milan e nella Nazionale è arrivato Pirlo che se la gioca per essere il più forte di sempre nel ruolo e lo ha fatto presto dimenticare.


----------

